# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Nobelistët që kushtojnë një euro

## Davius

_Projekti i botuesit Shpëtim Nazarko, botimi i 100 klasikëve dhe nobelistëve të botës_

*Nobelistët që kushtojnë një euro -Në treg Markez, Mopasan, Balzak, Kuprin, Bël
*
Fillimisht e ka nisur me Markezin, Balzak, Mopasan, Kuptin, Hajnrih Bël. I ka hedhur në treg në seri, me vetëm një euro. Dhe natyrisht, projekti ka funksionuar. Pas tyre, iniciatori, botuesi, drejtuesi i gazetës "ABC" dhe njohësi i mirë i librit, Shpëtim Nazarko, po përgatit të tjera vepra klasikësh dhe nobelistësh të njohur në botë dhe së shpejti do t'i hedhë në treg. Sipas tij, projekti do të shkoj deri në 100 botime, tregimesh, novelash, romanesh të Turgejevit, Mahfuz, Dostojevskit, Kavabatës, Heminguejit, Tomas Manit, Ivo Andriç, Prosper Merimesë, etj. 

*Ç'është ky projekt, një libër një euro?*

Përveç shtëpisë botuese, unë posedoj dhe një gazetë dhe një shtypshkronjë. Hyj në radhën e pronarëve që në përgjithësi njoh më mirë librat, se sa biznesin. Në kohën e persekucionit dhe të varfërisë, sepse unë vij prej tyre, i vetmi shpëtim imi kanë qenë librat. Në të vërtetë Shqipëria ka traditën më të shkëlqyer të librit në Evropë, bashkë me Evropën lindore. Kjo, sepse tek ne ka qenë televizori i kufizuar, magnetofoni, makina ku mund të gjeje radion e kufizuar, etj. Në këtë pikëpamje u zhvillua tradita e librit, që duket sikur është harruar sot. Unë jam i mendimit se kjo traditë është prapë e klasit të parë për Shqipërinë. Por ndërrimi i sistemit solli vështirësi të mëdha në menaxhim. P.sh. nëse në kohën e Enver Hoxhës, në një shtypshkronjë të vetme shtypej i gjithë libri shkollor dhe ai artistik i tirazheve 10-20 mijë kopje, sot në Tiranë ka mbi 120 shtypshkronja e megjithatë, 70 për qind e librit shkollor shtypet jashtë shtetit dhe tirazhi i librave artistikë është reduktuar në 500-1000 kopje. Pra, duke rikapituluar, dashuria ime për librin dhe studimi i mekanizmit të tregut më çoi tek ideja e botimit të librit me një euro. 

*Ç'është ky libër?*

Duke vazhduar përsëri në kombinimin e ideve, librat e botuar prej gazetës "ABC" janë nobelistë ose klasikë. Pra, shkrimtarët më të mëdhenj të të gjitha kohërave. Ato shoqërohen me përkthyesit më të mirë të Shqipërisë, të gjeneratës së vjetër, të sprovuar dhe nga brezi i përkthyesve të rinj të talentuar, Robert Shvarc, Donika Omari, Aurel Plasari, Jorgji Toksani, Lili Bare, etj. 

*A mjafton çmimi një euro për të nxjerr koston e prodhimit?*

Meqenëse unë hyj tek personat që e njoh të shkruarit dhe të marrit me veprimtari gazete, nuk kam qejf të hyj në tendera qeveritarësh apo të llojeve të ndryshme. Kështu që mekanizmi i krijuar, nëpërmjet biznesit tim, është jo e fituar në tendera, por e prodhuar vetë. Pra, në shtypshkronjat ku unë shtyp gazetën gjendet kohë për të shtypur edhe librin. Eshtë një punë, kostoja e së cilës është më e vogël se sa të tjerët. Sepse punëtorët, gjatë tetorëshit të punës shtypin produkte të llojeve të ndryshme. E dyta, mekanizmi i ndërtuar nga ana ime, më lejon që të shtyp librin, revistën, gazetën. Siç e thashë më sipër, megjithëse Tirana ka 120 shtypshkronja, ato nuk janë në gjendje të rakordojnë punën. Ata që shtypin gazeta nuk shtypin libra dhe anasjelltas. Unë i bazohem formulës, që fitimi nuk bëhet nëpërmjet çmimit të madh, që i vendoset një libri apo një produkti, po nëpërmjet sasive që hedh në treg. Me një fjali, fitimi është sasia e produktit në njësinë e kohës, që i jepet klientit. Në një kuptim figurativ, nëse dikur portat e kalasë hapeshin me top, sot me pistoletë me rreze lazer, ne bëjmë të njëjtin efekt. Në këtë pikëpamje fitimi im është i mjaftueshëm. Veç kësaj dua të shpjegoj kostoja e librit tim lehtësohet shumë, pasi firma të ndryshme duke filluar nga bankat, shoqëritë e sigurimeve, ndërmarrjet prodhuese, bëjnë reklamat në libër. Dhe është normale, pasi reklama në libër është përjetësisht e qëndrueshme.

*Sa do të zgjasë ky projekt?*

Do të botojë 100 tituj, nobelistët dhe klasikët, të cilët do jenë dhurata më të mira, jo vetëm për të rinjtë, por edhe për të rritur që mund të ketë çdokush në bibliotekën e vetë. Po lexoja Arbën Xhaferin që thoshte se sasia e librit është shtuar shumë, sa të çon në konfuzion që t'i nuk di kë të zgjedhësh.

_Gazeta Panorama_

----------


## Fiori

Po ne qe jemi jashte Shqiperi e qe kushedi kur na bie rasti te vijme atje, si do t'i blejme keto 100 tituj ...  :buzeqeshje:  

Kjo lloj nisme eshte per tu admiruar dhe vleresuar. Gezohem qe ka akoma njerez te cilet e vleresojne librin ne kete pike dhe shpresoj qe nismetari ta coje deri ne fund projektin.

----------


## Dita

Shume mire do bejne sikur publikimin ta realizojne me te vertete. Ne Gjermani dhe Austri ka ecur me shume sukses ky projekt me serine e pare prej 50 librash, e cila po pasohet nga e dyta qe nisi me romanin e Truman Capote "Frühstück bei Tiffany". Nga seria e pare jane shitur 11,3 milione kopje. Cmimi ne Austri ka qene 6,10 Euro, ne nje kohe qe nje liber me nje format te ngjashem dhe lidhje te ngjashme me cfare ofrohet nga ky publikim do te kushtonte minimumi 10 Euro (librat me pak voluminoze) e deri 20 Euro. 
Keshtu edhe botuesit ne Shqiperi, nese do duan te kene sukses ne tregun Shqiperi-Kosove-Maqedoni, do duhet te ofrojne cmime te ulta, 1 Euro shume mire.
Publikues ne Gjermani ka qene Süddeutsche Zeitung qe e ka titulluar serine "Süddeutsche Bibliothek". 
Eshte huazim me vlere ideje. Gazeta qe e ben do te fitoje e publiku poashtu. 

S'eshte keq te shihet nga perendimi!

Vetem ate idene me workshop-in letrar gjynah qe nuk e marrin. Ne gazeten Guardian ajo vazhdon te aplikohet me sukses dhe autore te rinj qe dergojne poezi vazhdojne te jene shume ne numer.

----------


## adidu

Projekti i Nazarkos padyshim qe duhet pershendetur, por nuk mendoj se shqiptaret nuk blejne libra se ju duken te shtrenjte. Perderisa niveli i arsimimit ka rene dhe bie vazhdimisht ne menyre dramatike, eshte e tepert te flasim per kulture. Kulturen(mediokre)shqiptaret mendojne se e marin nga kanalet televizive, mbushur me telenovela dhe emisione kulturore te nivelit per te qare hallin. Sa faqe pa fund nobelistesh kane humbur pa lexuar shqiptaret, ndersa ndiqnin kafazin e arte 5?. T'jua falte ate cast nazarko librat ata nuk do ti merrnin, sepse nuk kishin kohe per te lexuar, pasi duhej te ndiqnin Albanin, Benin, Dianen e kudiune personazhe te tjera qe ziheshin e shaheshin banalisht.

----------


## Diesel Industry

adidu ke folur shume drejt...eshte me te vertete per te ardhur keq gejndja e te rinjeve ne shqiperi...mjafton te pyesesh cdo gjimnazist ca libri artistik ke lexuar kohet e fundit...me thuaj nje liber qe ke lexuar jo se ke qene i detyruar nga shkolla por per qejf? E mar me mend ca pergjigje do te japi...

----------


## Dita

Problemi i debilizimit te popullsise permes televizionit me emisione te tipit Big Brother dhe kopjeve te tij nuk eshte nje problem vetem per Shqiperine Adidu. Sot eshte nje ere qe krahasuar me ate para internetit dhe televizionit (telenovelave dhe emisioneve me qellime debilizuese) eshte te thuash: a behet fjale per te njejten bote? Te pakten ne vendet qe interneti ka hyre ne cdo shtepi. 

Megjithate une mendoj, se nuk ben gjeneralizimi. Pastaj edhe nese nuk i blejne adoleshentet e studentet librat, i blejne me te rriturit. Ka dhe nga ata njerez qe lexojne. Psh ti lexon? Nese do kete ne qarkullim nga keta libra, kur te jem ne Tirane, e di qe do te blej cfare te gjej.

----------


## RSHP

Iniciative e shkelqyer, me te vertete per t'u pergezuar. Sesa proekupohet lexuesi 
nepermjet ketyre ofertave te cmueshme, pak rendesi ka. Detyra e shkrimtarit dhe botuesit te mire eshte t'i ofroje popullit te tij vepra me vlera njerezore kundrejt nje cmimi te pagueshem. 

Edhe nje here urime,

Rezart Palluqi

----------


## i humburi

inisjativa humanistike po por humanitare per me teper ...nese arrin objektin e saj te natyrshem e doemos jo aq ne numura qe e kan rendesin e tyre se sa ne nje  dimensjon tjeter nje cike me subtil e qe esht per te qare hallin kudo sot ne bote
e doemos e sidomos edhe ne vendin tone krenar e popullin tone te lavdishem

----------


## Dr Rieux

Nder nismat e pakta shqiptare qe duhet pershendetur me gjithe shpirt. Dikush me siper tha se shkaku kryesor per mosblerjen e librave nuk eshte shtrenjtesia por renia e nivelit te pergjithshem. Jam deri diku dakord per punen e nivelit por nga ana tjeter procesi i edukimit nuk eshte statik por i vazhdueshem dhe pjese e ketij edukimi te mbare eshte dhe kjo si nisem. Sa per cmimin, ne Shqiperi librat e autoreve shqiptare kushtojne 6-7 mije leke, te huajt te pakten 10 mije leke. Normalisht per ekonomine tone jane te shtrenjta, dmth nje student apo fjala vjen nje mesues me dy kalamaj ne shtepi duhet te sakrifikoje shume gjera per te blere nje liber te tille.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ne vera pata blere nje liber te Orhan Pamukut, perkthyer nga turqishtja ne shqip nga Drita Çetaku dhe botuar nga Skanderbeg Books. Po i le menjane rezervat ndaj perkthimit, fundja nuk mund ta krahasoj dot pa lexuar origjinalin. Por ishte per te vene duart ne koke per 2 gjera:
1. Mungesa thuajse totale e redaktimit, ne cdo faqe kishte disa gabime
2. Afer fundit te librit, rreth 30-40 faqe mungonin, nga faqja 450 e ca tek deri 10 faqe para fundit !!! Nuk e di ishte vetem kopja ime, por sbesoj. 
Dhe ky liber kushtoi 13 mije leke. Sa me pak cilesi se ky mund te jene botimet 1 euroshe ?

----------

